# What's the Difference Between Potassium Oxide and Potassium Citrate?



## drifter (Jul 14, 2015)

What is the difference between Potassium Oxide and Potassium Citrate? Anyone know?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2015)

Potassium Citrate is a salt. Potassium oxide is a very active compound that reacts with water to form  potassium hydroxide which is a caustic alkaline substance.


----------



## imp (Jul 14, 2015)

Exactly, Dame! Almost everyone has heard of "lye". Lye is used as a drain cleaner, since it "eats" clogs of fat combined with hair. Lye dissolves hair! Technically, lye is usually thought of as Sodium Hydroxide, but the Potassium equivalent is every bit as dangerous. 

Say, I thought you taught history????     imp


----------



## imp (Jul 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> What is the difference between Potassium Oxide and Potassium Citrate? Anyone know?



But, why do you ask? Citrates are compounds formed by the combination of metallic elements with Citric Acid, which is in a way related to Citrus fruits. imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2015)

imp said:


> Exactly, Dame! Almost everyone has heard of "lye". Lye is used as a drain cleaner, since it "eats" clogs of fat combined with hair. Lye dissolves hair! Technically, lye is usually thought of as Sodium Hydroxide, but the Potassium equivalent is every bit as dangerous.
> 
> Say, I thought you taught history????     imp



No, I was a science, maths and computing studies teacher but I also served as curriculum co-ordinator and deputy principal. I'm aware of the philosophy and rationales underpinning all of the faculties, including history, sports science and design and technology. There are a lot of skills that are required to be developed across all subjects including English language skills (oral and written), problem solving, research using various sources etc.


----------



## imp (Jul 14, 2015)

Given a background such as yours, the hip surgery will "fly" with alacrity, IMO. 

All of us wish you the best that consequences can produce, regarding that.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2015)

:thanks:


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2015)

Excuse me, Dame Warrigal; excuse me Imp. I previously asked the wrong question. If I may correct myself, my question should be, what is the difference between Magnesium Oxide and Magnesium Citrate? I appreciate your patience with me as well as your answers. Thank you.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2015)

Are we talking about these as substances we might ingest as a source of magnesium in the diet?


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you. Yes or perhaps a small remedy for leg cramps.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 15, 2015)

Some say magnesium is needed to absorb other minerals like calcium or zinc. Magnesium is also recommended for things like blood pressure ie possible better flow and few cramps with increased flow to the area. Some say cramps could be a hydration issue or lack of potassium.

Magnesium citrate is easier to absorb and used partly because less magnesium is needed. Magnesium oxide seems like a more pure form harder to absorb. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/457970-magnesium-oxide-vs-magnesium-citrate-tablets/


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2015)

Gracias, WhatInThe. I was completely messed up on what I have been taking.


----------

